# Anyone used EV 6NDX comp driver?



## longdrive03 (Dec 6, 2011)

Any thoughts on crossing it over at 500Hz on a wooden mid horn? I may be able l to get a pair and may build a pair Klipsch Jubilees or other design for friends 45 x 90 ft metal building.


----------



## longdrive03 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thinking about getting a pair for wood mid horn s I'm building to cross over at 500hz. Anyone tried this or have suggestions? Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess no one here has tried this. And I combined up your other post with the same title here.


----------

